# Am I the only one who wants to get a Nintendo Switch?



## StarUrchin (Oct 23, 2016)

I see a lot of criticism (although it is respectful criticism) on the NX or so called Nintendo Switch. I really want to get to get it because its my chance to get another console at its release! (I only have gotten da Wii *-*) It looks really cool but I hope I'm not the only one whos getting it.

 Vote in the poll if youre excited to get it, not too pumped up, or just thinks its trash.


----------



## Soda Fox (Oct 23, 2016)

It looks pretty cool, but I don't get super excited for consoles anymore in general.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2016)

You're never alone, even on TBT. I want it too, and so do all 12 of the apples in my sidebar. They would love to play the Switch.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 23, 2016)

tbh I don't even care about the dock. just give me the "portable" unit


----------



## seliph (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, you are the only one. On earth. Congratulations.


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 23, 2016)

It really depends on what games there are for it, I don't care about the port, not a fan of consoles that aren't portable


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2016)

This thread title hurts me


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2016)

You're on an Animal Crossing forum; one of the last places you would be alone in wanting a Nintendo console. 

I'll pick it up but probably not at launch. I'll wait for either an online game I'm psyched for or a potential AC title.


----------



## Horus (Oct 23, 2016)

Wii and Wii U have been crazy disappointing. I don't see that changing.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 23, 2016)

I actually don't want it. I don't feel like it's very necessary. Nintendo already have a home console and a handheld one, and they can update it easily if they want to. I don't really see the point in having a brand new console. It would be different if they were bringing something more technological to the games themselves, but I heard that most of the games won't be exclusive to the Switch console, so I'm not too interested. The design of the console is cool, but it's not enough to make me wanna buy it.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 23, 2016)

I will definately buy it if they get a new AC game for it. I also love Dragon Quest games, and it looks like they're gettig two of them. The Mario game and Mario Kart looks pretty fun too. I need to start saving my money.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 23, 2016)

I will buy it for sure. i love Nintendo's games too


----------



## StarUrchin (Oct 23, 2016)

Its just that on Instagram a lot of people are "mehing" it  sorry for the nonexistent word


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm undecided for now. I do feel it's a bit "meh" but they've still got time to win me over.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2016)

I need to see more cuz right now it just looks alright


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 23, 2016)

ill only pick it up if there's a new animal crossing game
thats all i really care for lol


----------



## Corrie (Oct 23, 2016)

The concept is great but it's the games that's the problem. I don't really want any of the games.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 23, 2016)

I definitely want it! My most modern home console is a Wii, and I definitely wanna play more updated games. I know it has Splatoon (or maybe Spla2n, idk), which is a game I'm interested in now (thanks to Chuggaaconroy), and that Mario 3d game looks really fun. I like that you can take it wherever you want, and you can also sit down and play on the TV. Overall, it looks like a great console, and one that I may be willing to actually work and earn money for (I don't really have money since I'm not even in high school yet).


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 23, 2016)

I want the switch so bad and I'm going to get it probably for my birthday?? I want to wait a few months so they can work out the kinks before I buy.


----------



## Le-Vane (Oct 23, 2016)

YAAAAS I'm hyped! I might wait a little bit to get it (Though the wait for BOTW will kill me), mostly because there'll probably be quite a few bugs with it. But maaaan it looks awesome. And I want to play Splatoon. I haven't tried it yet. I'mdyingtotryit.


----------



## Loriii (Oct 23, 2016)

I'll probably get it within the first week or month of launch. "Probably" because they haven't given a specific release date yet apart from March and also, I need to know the price. Right now, it's only a matter of when.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 23, 2016)

Im excited, but its gonna depend on launch titles and price. The WiiU was and is overpriced for what it is. I don't play Zelda games or main series Mario, so I want Animal Crossing, Mario Kart (which is a practically for sure), and a game like Pokemon Colosseum.

They also need to lower the prices on their games quicker. Its ridiculous how they keep the prices so freakin high.

Edit:

TL;DR I'll buy if its $250 or cheaper, and has AC and a few other games I want.


----------



## vel (Oct 24, 2016)

not hyped about consoles anymore honestly, but i would get it maybe :/


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 28, 2016)

I might get it, but only if it's at a decent price, and has a good lineup of games near launch date. I personally wasn't excited after the reveal trailer.


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2016)

I'M SUPER EXCITED TO GET IT. ACTUALLY I'VE ALREADY PRE-ORDERED THE THING YES YES 

I CANNOT WAIT


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Oct 28, 2016)

It does look cool, but based on the trailer I do have one question about it which would strongly influence my decision: Can the Nintendo Switch play Wii U games?


----------



## JCnator (Oct 28, 2016)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> It does look cool, but based on the trailer I do have one question about it which would strongly influence my decision: Can the Nintendo Switch play Wii U games?



Nintendo Switch is confirmed to be unable to play Wii and Wii U discs, as the hardware obviously lacks the disc drive.
Although I'm not fully certain about every retail and eShop exclusive Wii U game being playable on Switch, the latter is confirmed to only output not two, but one screen at any given time. That omission would compromise some of the Wii U games that isn't only using it for Off-TV Play. Unless they tweak the Switch to support any Wii U GamePad, the Wii U compatibility might not be fully implemented in the final product.

Thankfully, some the most popular Wii U games are either being ported or see their successors coming to Switch down the line. Splatoon and Mario Kart are certainly coming to Switch, as seen in the reveal trailer.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Oct 28, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Nintendo Switch is confirmed to be unable to play Wii and Wii U discs, as the hardware obviously lacks the disc drive.
> Although I'm not fully certain about every retail and eShop exclusive Wii U game being playable on Switch, the latter is confirmed to only output not two, but one screen at any given time. That omission would compromise some of the Wii U games that isn't only using it for Off-TV Play. Unless they tweak the Switch to support any Wii U GamePad, the Wii U compatibility might not be fully implemented in the final product.
> 
> Thankfully, some the most popular Wii U games are either being ported or see their successors coming to Switch down the line. Splatoon and Mario Kart are certainly coming to Switch, as seen in the reveal trailer.



While the trailer showed 2 Wii U games on Switch, it just makes me wonder if any other Wii U games can be played using Switch in the same way. If the games aren't played by using discs, there must be some other way the Wii U games are working.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm only getting it because it's Nintendo. I personally think it was a mistake to incorporate so many portable features for a console. I do like the fact they're still caring about people having fun with their friends locally. That's a big plus for me considering so many companies have forgotten about that important aspect of gaming and have cut down splitscreen features for games dramatically. I do think they did a better job introducing the system this time around, but it still seems it might not be straightforward enough for certain consumers. I hope they completely ditch their mistake of using something like the Wii U as the forced controller for player 1 in a lot of games. I never liked that.


----------



## Envy (Oct 28, 2016)

Not hyped for it at this point. Games are the thing that matters, and nothing has been shown that has blown me away in the least.

That's fine, as I won't have money to get one, even if I wanted it. lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'll probably get it for the new Splatoon and Mario Kart. I think I'd only use it at home though


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm intrigued by it it, and I'm a Nintendo fangirl, so I'll get it...most likely at launch.

Now. If the Beyond Good and Evil 2 rumors end  being true and I not only SEE this game become a reality, but ALSO be a Nintendo exclusive, then OMFG, there will be no slowing down this hype train.


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 30, 2016)

I probably won't be getting it until at the earliest, 2018. The new zelda game is still getting released on the Wii U, and I'm still having a good a time with the Wii U and the 3DS. Just got a PS4 recently so that's my "new console" money gone for a while, and I don't regret it. I'm not interested in getting the Switch until I know it has a game library that I want to play.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't think so. There must be a lot of people out there already dying to get it as soon as they can, but certainly not me. I didn't vote for the "trash" option because I don't believe is trash in any way, but... I'm simply not interested anymore in getting along with the times  This granny bought the 3DS (old) as her last one, since there aren't either more games I want to play.

Then no, most likely you are not the only one wanting to get the future Switch


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't know. It looks really weird to me. Why would you want to take the buttons off of the sides and play on a tiny controller that barely fits in your hand?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Where are you seeing this criticism? I've seen nothing but praise.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

I am on the fence honestly. Backwards compatibility is really important to me and it doesn't look like it is. I am hoping they will convert more games to digital format for download for the Switch but who knows! :C


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

*i think im gonna get it! it looks like a good new console, instead of the wiiu with seemed like a letdown ;; the nx seems like a good system overall, and since im loyal to nintendo i think ill get it!*


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 1, 2016)

I definitely get it at some point but I'm not excited for it atm.


----------



## miwaku (Nov 1, 2016)

personally i think people just like to hate. i think its a great idea and i cant complain about a new product. wish i could get one


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 2, 2016)

i guess i would get a switch on its first day if i would not be wasting it on new 3dses oops


----------



## lars708 (Nov 2, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> I definitely get it at some point but I'm not excited for it atm.



Saaame

I just need more information, right now I only have questions...

So many questions...


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 4, 2016)

TykiButterfree said:


> I don't know. It looks really weird to me. Why would you want to take the buttons off of the sides and play on a tiny controller that barely fits in your hand?



You don't have to do that though? Like you can put the removeable ones on the controller dock thingy to have a real controller or you can use the new pro controller?


----------



## Kristine015 (Nov 4, 2016)

Not really excited about it but thats because I just got my New 3DS not that long ago it was a birthday present to me. 
Last christmas I got the Wii U and only really played Zelda in it then it was shut off most of the time. It's good for multi-player but thats about it. I'm happy with what I currently have so there really is no point for me buying the new switch console.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

I probably won't. I may want one but I'll probably never be able to afford one for a long time.


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 6, 2016)

Not overly excited about it at the moment. If the lineup is anything like the Wii and WiiU then I'll probably end up not buying at all. Hoping it will impress though. One of the reasons I don't consider buying the Nintendo consoles is because of the lack of good third party games. Seems that may change with the Switch, so who knows.


----------



## Sidewalk (Nov 7, 2016)

Depending on the games. If there's a new AC, Fire Emblem, or MH Stories, i'll get it...


----------



## Burumun (Nov 8, 2016)

From what I can tell, if you already have a Wii U, the Switch is just a waste of money, since all the games will come out for the Wii U as well. Plus, seeing as Nintendo isn't going to sell it at a loss, it's going to be more expensive than most other consoles from what I know, so unless I end up suddenly having _a lot_ of excess money, no, I probably won't get it.


----------



## Sidewalk (Nov 11, 2016)

@Burumun, Wii U is stopping production 

http://kotaku.com/nintendo-announces-wii-u-production-is-ending-1788802568

So there wont be any more games for it


----------



## V-drift (Nov 16, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I am quite interested in this new console. But I would have to wait until I get the money for that console once it comes out. Obviously. But so far, since I always end up being behind on consoles/games, it's more of an "I guess" for me rather than an actual want.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 17, 2016)

So I actually pre-ordered my Switch like a year ago and today I finally got a confirmation that I will recieve it at launch (and apparently I was the first person to pre-order it at that webshop whoa)! Yay!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2016)

lars708 said:


> So I actually pre-ordered my Switch like a year ago and today I finally got a confirmation that I will recieve it at launch (and apparently I was the first person to pre-order it at that webshop whoa)! Yay!



Kinda surprised there was a store out there taking pre-order reservations on a console not officially announced yet. 

Will definitely get a Switch, but not until Zelda hits the console.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tom said:


> Kinda surprised there was a store out there taking pre-order reservations on a console not officially announced yet.
> 
> Will definitely get a Switch, but not until Zelda hits the console.



I think they just wrote my name down instead of actually creating an order.


----------



## Dim (Nov 17, 2016)

I mean I got myself a ps4 so...


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 17, 2016)

I think the Switch looks cool. I like handheld games and system the best so I think it will be awesome. 

I think not putting it out for sale around Christmas/the holidays is a terrible idea though. It concerns me how well the system will do with a release not near the Christmas/holiday season.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2016)

Blythetastic said:


> I think the Switch looks cool. I like handheld games and system the best so I think it will be awesome.
> 
> I think not putting it out for sale around Christmas/the holidays is a terrible idea though. It concerns me how well the system will do with a release not near the Christmas/holiday season.



It's better that way if the launch lineup isn't there. Sales on the other consoles would absolutely smash the Switch. Waiting until they have a good lineup of games is better, otherwise we just repeat the failed 3DS launch and the failed Wii U launch. No exciting titles, no word of mouth, no interest.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 17, 2016)

uuu no im not interested really. consoles are expensive af and unless it is extremely good im not spending money on it


----------



## Zireael (Nov 17, 2016)

I promised myself I'd pull away from console gaming after I got my PC, but knowing that the Wii U is pretty much finished leaves me feeling disappointed and irritated with myself for investing money in one. I think the Switch is going to be far superior than the Wii U without a doubt, and likely the selection of games for it is going to be _much_ better. I dunno, I guess my biggest gripe with the Wii U was that the lifespan was so short, and it was missing a lot of core Nintendo titles like a new Metroid, a new Star Fox (not Zero), and I was never interested in Splatoon. Ultimately I ended up using the Wii U solely for some "HD" remakes and Monster Hunter with my friends. 

I do think the Switch is going to solve a lot of the problems that the Wii U had, and honestly it looks like what the Wii U should have been. I think at this point I'm just going to try and sell my Wii U, then get the Switch when BotW comes out. I'm still hoping and praying that Nintendo will tease at least something Metroid in the near future, that will truly seal the deal with the Switch for me. I feel so conflicted right now because I want to save money but I miss the hype surrounding some of my favourite franchises.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 17, 2016)

It looks good and I will buy but not at launch, I like to wait a few months with consoles.


----------



## hamster (Nov 20, 2016)

ur not the only one obviously, but i'm not too pumped for it... i'm just happy with my ds


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 24, 2016)

i want it but it'll take a long time for me to acquire it.


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 24, 2016)

its like 300 I think xD


----------

